# Seven Pounds - DVD Review



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3628/3408235089_68a167e76b_o.jpg[/img] *Seven Pounds **
Starring:* Will Smith, Rosario Dawson, Woody Harrelson, Michael Ealy, Barry Pepper
*Writer:* Grant Nieporte
*Director:* Gabriele Muccino
*Release Date:* 19 December 2008 
*Runtime:* 123 min 
*Region:* 1
*Format:* DVD

*Nominations & Awards:*

Black Reel - Best Director, Best Film
Image Award - (won) Outstanding Actor in a Motion Picture, Outstanding Actress in a Motion Picture, (nominated) Outstanding Motion Picture
Satellite Award - Best Screenplay, Original​







*Movie * :3stars:​
What this movie is about would really have to be up to the individual giving this one a try. The purpose of the film was to tap into some kind of emotion with it's audience that is beyond the average story telling. Will Smith plays the role of Ben Thomas, a man that has decided his own destiny and our story is a one way journey into the art and vision of Gabriele Muccino. Unfortunately the story is not based on actual facts but is meant to be a realistic movie. It is supposed to invoke some kind of reaction from us. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3347/3410456379_2b5f179127.jpg

*Cast* :4stars:

Will Smith does a great performance. If the movie has greatness to it is perhaps needs credit to his beautiful performance that is a step beyond what can be expected from most actors. In my opinion the movie is saved by his great talent. Woody Harrelson does wonderful and connects with the story as does Michael Ealy. The acting is while sensational, I would not go so far as to say that I was very moved by it because there was something to the style of the music and cinamaphotography that made it like smoke and mirrors. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3411266786_ef05652d3e.jpg

*Video* :3.5stars:
Codec: MPEG-2
Resolution: 720×480 (NTSC) WS
Aspect Ratio: 2.35 : 1 

There seemed to be some very slight hint of artifacts and the picture looked kind of airbrushed to me. The style of the video looked like your average love story type of movie, but it was a little distracting at times. Overall it was of fair quality of a transfer from what I observed.


*Audio* :3.5stars:

English: Dolby Digital
Spanish: Dolby Digital

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3633/3411267218_cbcc113d53.jpg


The music was different, and was obviously meant to inspire ones interest. It kept me interested at many times with the story where I otherwise might not have been but as I mentioned before I felt it took away from the performance I was seeing on screen. The sound quality I thought was well mixed but there was not much use in the surrounds that I could tell. The music was not to loud or not to soft during critical points in the movie which I thought was nice.

*Special Features:* :2stars:

Commentary With Director Gabriele Muccino
Seven Views On Seven Pounds
Creating The Perfect Ensemble
The Box Jellyfish: World's Deadliest co-star
Emily's Passion: The Art Of The Printing Press
Deleted Scenes
Previews

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3411266458_e7a5da495f.jpg

I could not sit through the commentary but I did make it almost half way into it. I found it difficult to understand his speech and some of what he was telling us seemed like he had not thought out most of his comments but had an idea of what to say, just not sure how to say it. The rest I found interesting to watch except the deleted scenes, which offered no commentary. When the movie was over I went from a list of previews to the special features menu and that started me at the bottom of the list also which made things more difficult for me to select what I wanted to watch. 

I think that the movie was somewhat offensive to me on a number of levels but Will Smith has given us another great film. Since that was partly the purpose of the movie, I will give them some credit that they did do a nice job of that. I would recommend this only to a few select type of individuals that may like to see something that is not your typical modern love story. It isn't something I would pick up and watch over and over myself but I will try and be sensitive to those that could perhaps learn something about life and what it means to have compassion or regret.


:3.5stars:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Seven Pounds*

The review is up now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Seven Pounds*

Cant say I really enjoyed this one, It seemed to drag on and there was little to keep my wife and I interested. I know I kept looking at the time on the display of the DVD player (127min long). It could have been shorter and still portrayed the same idea.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Seven Pounds*

I was very disappointed in this movie. Will Smith must need work...

I concur with it being too long - kinda like a book with about 10 chapters in the middle, leaving you with "what is the point?" I admit that I hit the FF button at the end when he got into the tub with the jellyfish...


----------

